# favorite fly fishing blogs



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I have really enjoyed creating the two blogs that I write. They have become a way for me to share my adventures with family and friends. They are also a great way to save many wonderful memories of fishing adventures and time with my children. The favorite website thread inspired me to start this one. Here are a few of my favorite reads. Some of these characters will look very familiar.

http://anglerschoiceflies.blogspot.com
Mike Schmidt's blog. Mike is an incredible fly tier and a very active blogger

http://theanglersculvert.blogspot.com
The always entertaining blog of a carpoholic

http://switch-rods-single-handed-rods.blogspot.com
Tom Gribble

http://fishmerf.blogspot.com/
My own shameless self promotion.

There are plenty more that I follow, but this is a good start. There are some from WV and PA that are very good reads. I would encourage you to check a few of these out and see what you think. If you like these, see what blogs these guys follow and you will find your list of favorites growing rapidly.

Any one else?


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the lowbrow angler blog (http://lowbrowangler.com/blog/) because he's got a good sense of humor, fishes for some interesting warm water fish, and makes beer recommendations. He's in Georgia. I particularly liked this post (http://lowbrowangler.com/blog/?p=595) 

The fish beer blog (http://fishbeer.com/) can be a bit strange at times, but usually in a good way, and he's got some great photos. He's a Michigan steelhead guide.

There are some others I like because they're written by friends, written about places I like, etc. But I'm most partial to those that are simply entertaining and/or interesting. Both of the above satisfy that.

The Angler's Culvert (http://theanglersculvert.blogspot.com/) I can only recommend to people with very low standards.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the props I just try to help others as I muddle through my experiences!..


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

fishmerf, your blog keeps me inspired to try to catch trout at Clear Creek. And the photos are great, too!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Just when I was trying to clear out a lot of my bookmarks! Just added the lowbrowangler and fishmerg blogs. Never gonna get sleep...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew S said:


> The Angler's Culvert (http://theanglersculvert.blogspot.com/) I can only recommend to people with very low standards.


One of my favs, Andrew. I've become a full-blown carpaholic in the past year. I think we could collaborate and make one heck of a carpin' film.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I did enjoy reading the lowbrowangler. I think his hygiene stats are a little generous. A very good read. Here are a couple more. 

http://ohiotrophytrouthunter.blogspot.com
Not as active as it once was, but it gives you an idea about the health of the Mad River system.

http://www.nicksfishinhole.com/
fishinnick's website. Although it is not a blog, the video and reports are great.

http://whatsajob614.blogspot.com

http://grobe33.blogspot.com

These are a couple of western PA boys that fish some of the same waters I grew up fishing.

There are still many more out there. Do some exploring.
AndrewS.- "Very low standards"? That might explain why my wife enjoys it.
bruceride- I have always been able to find a few fish on Clear Creek. Send me a PM and we can head down there some time.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

fishmerf said:


> AndrewS.- "Very low standards"? That might explain why my wife enjoys it.


Uh oh. We've always assumed we had an all-male readership. We need to be more careful in the future.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Andrew S said:


> Uh oh. We've always assumed we had an all-male readership. We need to be more careful in the future.


Intracoastal "Likes" this :good:


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you like my site fishmerf. It's not all fly fishing, probably half and half. Haven't been on the ball with adding reports, left a lot of trips out. I definitely want to add more and better vids, especially of some good brookie and wild brown footage I have, and maybe some steel..


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

fishinnick,
Get to work on that video. I think my favorite part of your site is seeing the kids fishing. I really like keeping the blog. It helps me keep a record of what I caught, conditions, hatches, etc. For years I kept a hand written journal of all my excursions, but the blog is much easier and way more enjoyable. I am looking forward to reading and see more from your trips.
Merf


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm really not into blogs much, I find most to be pretty lame, but there are a couple I've found interesting. 

http://seventeenthcenturyflies.blogspot.com/

http://graylingonfly.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss


----------

